# I want to do a salt water tank..



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I have had fresh water fish my whole life, now I want to try something new, I want to set up a salt water aquarium, well duh that's why I am posting here... now Ive been reading online, I also bought the book Salt Water Aquariums for Dummies, so Ive been doing my research, I just want to know from your point of views what it is like to own a salt water tank, is it harder then fresh water? I know its a lot more expensive, I just would like to hear what you guys have to say on it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've had one once before, I think the hardest part is doing the setup and keeping levels to where it should be. I plan on starting another one soon in a 40 gal breeder but will take my time doing it.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I just want 1 lion fish, I have a friend who knows a lot about salt water helping me out


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That helps a lot. I mainly want mine to be an invert tank, maybe a clown or something small later on.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, I'm excited, I'm just not looking forward to all the money I'm going to have to spend.. but in the end I am more then sure its worth it. I just need to worry about stupid people sticking their hands in the tank and getting stung. Considering some of these complexes, people need to check to make sure things are working or whatever, all I need is a lawsuit because they got pwn3d by my fish. I might put a sign on there.

"WARNING"
Venomous Fish
Keep Hands Out
Of The Tank


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

The basics are the same, 5% water change per week etc etc.

you use the cannister filter for Mechanical Filtration not Biological, if you will be doing it a Fish Only with Live Rock then it's just like Freshwater only you need to add a bit of Salt to the water when you are doing the water change.

I think the 2 things that make it harder are Corals as they need lower nitrates some aim for less than 5 when most Fishkeeper Salt and Fresh will tell you getting them below 20 can be hard and if you get Ich you can't just pour some Copper Based Medicine in the tank.

Set up your tank and see if you can get your parameters good and then look at buying Corals if you want to go that way, like I said before ReefKeepers aim for less than 5 Nitrate mines is at 20 and I have a few corals in my tank and they seem to be doing fine but I wouldn't buy expensive corals as I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

There are many species of lionfish some get quite large and then there are the pygmy fuzzies. Which did you want to keep?


----------

